# Domane 4 series rider input and reviews.



## ttimpe (Mar 18, 2014)

I just had back surgery (fused L4-L5 and L5-S1)November 14, 2014 and I am cleared to get back on the road bike. With my current bike it will not work for me so I have to get a comfort geometry frame with a 90mm by 25 degree rise stem. I am leaning towards a Trek Domane 4.3! I heard the wheels suck but I already have that taken care of with the help of my buddy wanting to test his new road hubs. But need rims and spokes any recommendations on those would help to nothing special or expensive. If there is something you hate or love about the bike I wanna know before I go buy it. My only complaint is it comes in one color no options unless you go project 1 . Thanks in advance!! Tim


----------



## DangerBill (Feb 7, 2014)

I bought my 4.3 about a month ago and could not be happier. As I have spent the last few years exclusively on a mountain bike, the Domane feels like a sports car. The Isospeed decoupler really does perform as advertised. The ride is smooth and controlled. Seems to me that Trek did a nice job spec'ing out the bike -- the 105 kit is crisp and predictable. Just like it should be. As far as the color goes, I like the blue/white combo. With all the black/red/white color schemes out there today, it doesn't seem like I'm riding the same thing as everyone else.


----------



## ttimpe (Mar 18, 2014)

DangerBill said:


> I bought my 4.3 about a month ago and could not be happier. As I have spent the last few years exclusively on a mountain bike, the Domane feels like a sports car. The Isospeed decoupler really does perform as advertised. The ride is smooth and controlled. Seems to me that Trek did a nice job spec'ing out the bike -- the 105 kit is crisp and predictable. Just like it should be. As far as the color goes, I like the blue/white combo. With all the black/red/white color schemes out there today, it doesn't seem like I'm riding the same thing as everyone else.


awesome thanks for the response. You try any other bikes before you bought the domane? How are the wheels?


----------



## DangerBill (Feb 7, 2014)

My final choice came down to the Domane and the Cannondale Synapse. Liked the Synapse a lot, but the Domane just felt right to me. I've seen the wheelset mentioned in a couple of reviews as a potential weak spot. Personally, I have no issues with the way they ride. I'm most interested in getting out and logging miles while enjoying the ride. Sure, an upgrade would unleash some extra performance, but right now I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## ttimpe (Mar 18, 2014)

DangerBill said:


> My final choice came down to the Domane and the Cannondale Synapse. Liked the Synapse a lot, but the Domane just felt right to me. I've seen the wheelset mentioned in a couple of reviews as a potential weak spot. Personally, I have no issues with the way they ride. I'm most interested in getting out and logging miles while enjoying the ride. Sure, an upgrade would unleash some extra performance, but right now I'm happy with what I have.


i just started looking up the cannondale synapse I wanna try one. Also some one told me about a Scott solace 30?


----------



## ttimpe (Mar 18, 2014)

I only road the Trek domane on a trainer hoping for weather to get better to get it on the road to get a real feel.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I got my 4.5 on the road last Memorial Day weekend and have about 3000 miles on it so far. I find that I can ride for hours upon hours with no discomfort - much like when I was in my twenties. The bike climbs and accelerates like a thoroughbred, and descends in a crisp, predictable manner. The IsoSpeed decoupler will absorb the bigger bumps better than any other road bike that you can find, so it is quite probably the best bike for a person in your situation.


----------



## ttimpe (Mar 18, 2014)

bradkay said:


> I got my 4.5 on the road last Memorial Day weekend and have about 3000 miles on it so far. I find that I can ride for hours upon hours with no discomfort - much like when I was in my twenties. The bike climbs and accelerates like a thoroughbred, and descends in a crisp, predictable manner. The IsoSpeed decoupler will absorb the bigger bumps better than any other road bike that you can find, so it is quite probably the best bike for a person in your situation.


Awesome thanks bradkay!!!


----------



## jsjcat (Jun 25, 2011)

My wife bought a 2013 4.3 Domane last year along with my 2013 Madone 4.5. She really likes the baby blue/white color scheme. Mine's kind of matte black but it's OK. She likes the ride of the Domane and yes the wheels are a bit heavier than the Bontrager Race wheels on my Madone. Stock Bontrager wheels use ball bearing (greasers). Check those out because her's didn't come overly lubricated. I really like the looks of the Domane and maybe next time I'll get one too but my 4.5 Madone is pretty sweet. A lighter wheelset is in her future but right now she's doing OK. And we need to get some new tires for her car. Enjoy your Domane!


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just to pile on....

I bought my 4.0 in December to supplement my off road riding while trails were closed. I ride a FS Specialized Camber off road and never have any issues riding until my legs just can't go any more. I wanted a road bike that would offer me the same. I test rode 6-8 different bikes and none of them offered the level of comfort while still offering a fun/good ride when compared to the Domane.

My ONLY regret is not getting the 4.3, but the shop didn't have any and had the 4.0 marked down quite a bit.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

score said:


> Does anyone feel as if the front and rear end compliance are mismatched? I've read a couple of reviews that make this claim.


No, mine rides awesome and I have never seen or felt an issue. I have read that claim also. It seems it was always from someone on a test ride more than an owner.

Trek sells a ton of bikes. I have had several shops tell me they sell more Domanes than Madone. Now, with that in mind try to find a used one. Yeah, they people that ride them love them.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

score said:


> Does anyone feel as if the front and rear end compliance are mismatched? I've read a couple of reviews that make this claim.


While it's not really an issue, you definitely feel more vibrations from the bars. It's more noticeable if you load your weight onto your hands, but in general it only serves to demonstrate the difference the isospeed makes for the saddle feel. You get the same sense if you stand up and load your weight on the pedals, suddenly you feel a bit more vibration from the road.

tihsepa is right though, I'm pretty sure these are small details that will disappear after riding the bike for a while. As someone that tried a couple of different bikes, it was interesting how the semi-active suspension in the seatpost compared to other bikes.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't even ride with isozone handlebars and I really don't notice it.

There is no way you're going to or trek is going to attempt to make that front end as compliant as the rear. This would totally ruin your handling. The reviewers had to say something negative. 

Is there a disparity? Yes
Is it noticeable? Yes because the back dampens all vibrations and only noticeable if you put a thought into it.

Until you try one for an extended ride, those professional reviews are worth about a grain of salt.

What steps to take?
Order your bike with the carbon isozone bars. Throw on the gel inserts and wrap it with gel grip tape. Get 25's and lower pressure. 
Noe that front end should be very compliant.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

score said:


> Does anyone feel as if the front and rear end compliance are mismatched? I've read a couple of reviews that make this claim.


Over 6000 miles on mine - and I would say it does not feel mismatched. The rear does absorb big bumps more actively than the front but that's also where most of your weight is so I don't see that as an issue.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Srode said:


> Over 6000 miles on mine - and I would say it does not feel mismatched. The rear does absorb big bumps more actively than the front but that's also where most of your weight is so I don't see that as an issue.


This is my experience as well. About 5K miles plus.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

For bonus points on the front end, swap the handle bar to a carbon model that absorbs shock (like the bonti Race X Lite Isozone) and it will help dampen the front end.

Yes, there is a bit of difference.... you do get use to it and ultimately don't even think about it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

knight511 said:


> For bonus points on the front end, swap the handle bar to a carbon model that absorbs shock (like the bonti Race X Lite Isozone) and it will help dampen the front end.
> 
> Yes, there is a bit of difference.... you do get use to it and ultimately don't even think about it.


Yeah, I run carbon bars, carbon wheels and very nice 25mm tires inflated to the proper pressure for my weight. The bike is also fit very well so I dont really notice any vibration in my hands. 
The rear is also very smooth. The frame design along with a good seatpost (thomson masterpiece) and carbon rail saddle really smooth out the ride.


----------

